# Timing



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter

This is our first attempt with IVF and this website has got to be one of the best things that I have discovered. It really is a place to check your sanity and realise you are not alone.

However, one thing is confusing me somewhat and as there is probably a perfectly logical explanation I thought I would ask you.

Why is it that some IVF cycles take longer than others?

I started sniffing Synarel on 25/1 and do not have another scan until 18/2 and will then start with Menogon injections on the 19/2 if all is OK. Reading the site other girls seem to start the injections a fair bit earlier.

This is probably a really stupid questions but I would really appreciate it if you could reply and put my mind at rest as it is starting to bug me a bit!

Thanks very much in advance
Dee
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Dee,

It's simply because stimulation is a natural process (or at least a stimulated natural process!) and as such it cannot be standardised.

Regards,

Peter



Dee said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> This is our first attempt with IVF and this website has got to be one of the best things that I have discovered. It really is a place to check your sanity and realise you are not alone.
> 
> ...


----------

